
Django tips for real life applications - metmirr
http://voorloopnul.com/blog/django-tips-for-real-life-applications/
======
stuntkite
I've been using Django since 0.96 and I didn't know half of the items in this
article.

Specifically "Rendering variables from CBV methods" and "Cache expensive
computations that you need to access more than once per request."

Nice. Thank you.

------
danpalmer
I’d highly recommend ccbv.co.uk as reference material for Class-based views.
They’re very powerful now, but do require a fair bit of knowledge to use
effectively.

